# Freud router bits at Home Depot



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

I was talking to a friend of mine this morning at HD, while picking up soome supplies for a bathroom remodel. I always stop to look at the router bits and am always disappointed with the selection. The HD up here carries Porter-Cable bits (decent quality) and Ryobi (junk, in my opinon). 

My buddy is the hardware/tool department supervisor. I always give him a hard time about the selection and he tells me "I know it sucks, but its the best I can do."

However, today he told me that they are selling of the current stock and are replacing it w/Freud bits. The regional manager aparently stock a deal w?Freud. I don't know if its true or not, but it would certainly be nice.

Ross

P.S. Hey Charles M. do you know anything about this?


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry about all the typos. I haven't mastered hunt and peck yet.

Ross


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Ross, I understand the secret to mastering hunt and peck is to use seeds for training, not entire granola bars. 

Blut, I neber critypicize obber's tryping.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Something is up because I notice a lot of places discounting or discontinuing the Porter Cable bits.

I think it may be a Porter Cable issue more than anything.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Ross72 said:


> P.S. Hey Charles M. do you know anything about this?


The Home Depot is phasing Freud router bits in to all stores over the next year.


----------



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Ross

All the Home Depots here in Edmonton, Alberta carry Freud bits, I think there are 7 Home Depots in Edmonton now. 

Online shopping is still your best option for buying bits though, Ebay, Amazon, or the individual retailers. IMO

Larry


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Charles M. Thanks for the reply, I'm glad to see a quality bit coming into a big box store.

Larry Thanks for the tip, my local HD carries 2 Freud bits.

Thanx for all the replies.

Ross


----------



## laflaone (Dec 8, 2007)

I went to my local HD yesterday to get a bit. The selection is now totally Diablo (Freud) bits. I wanted a 3/8" roundover bit. It was $37. No thank you. Most of the bits there were in the 30-40 dollar range. Have they lost their minds?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

That same bit in a Festool variety is closer to 60.00. You must remember those are nice bits and are not going to get worn after a few uses.

Still you can get that bit cheaper on the internet.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i do think freud makes great stuff, the premiere fusion tablesaw blade is unbeatable. but you can buy several bits for that and they will probably last the average person as long, as for the festool bit , im sure its good, but all their stuff is overpriced.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

laflaone said:


> I went to my local HD yesterday to get a bit. The selection is now totally Diablo (Freud) bits. I wanted a 3/8" roundover bit. It was $37. No thank you. Most of the bits there were in the 30-40 dollar range. Have they lost their minds?


The Diablo DR34124 3/8" Round Over Bit is our new Quadra-Cut design and you will not find a bit that offers comparable cut quality:
http://www.freudtools.com/t-quadra-cut.aspx


----------

